# Pics of roller shutter garage doors



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

After lots of research I've just ordered my electric roller shutter garage door. Been wanting one for years! Anyone got some pics of there own ones?! It'll give me more room in the garage and be more secure.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ro...nK0QX4l4HYBA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Had one fitted this afternoon! Will take a pic tomorrow for you. it's an integral garage and immediately I can appreciate the benefits of the insulation, the traffic noise from outside has been reduced dramatically. walked into the garage from inside the house earlier while it was still daylight and it was pitch black now there is no daylight to creep in.

Just have to decide whether to apply some C1.5 or C2 to give the shutters a little extra protection.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

how was yours mounted?


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^ that's not a garage that's big enough to be a 1 bed bungalow :lol: :lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Pics of roller doors. Heard it all now. :lol:


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

204driver said:


> After lots of research I've just ordered my electric roller shutter garage door. Been wanting one for years! Anyone got some pics of there own ones?! It'll give me more room in the garage and be more secure.


Have you just ordered the door to fit yourself or getting it installed aswell? What company have you used? I'm looking at getting two single doors, there seems to be such a variation in price it's hard which company to choose.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Im having it fitted. It's from a company called Regal awnings ltd. They are a local company with a good reputation. There is a lot of cheap rubbish around in the roller shutter market. Be carfeull!


----------



## jerkyboy18 (May 4, 2011)

nice garage


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

geoff.mac said:


> ^^^ that's not a garage that's big enough to be a 1 bed bungalow :lol: :lol:


I think you meant 2 bedrooms :lol:


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Looks great wt you expect to pay fora double garage door? 

Regards
Dene


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

What's the cost of these and are they really safer compared with a e.g. metal "up and over" door?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

fpan said:


> What's the cost of these and are they really safer compared with a e.g. metal "up and over" door?


mine cost me £400 delivered but diy fitting
i am in the process of doing mine and it isent hard at all!
just awakward as u need atleast 2 people putting the curtain in 
it might not be a £1000 horman door but the qulity is there!


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

shudaman said:


> mine cost me £400 delivered but diy fitting
> i am in the process of doing mine and it isent hard at all!
> just awakward as u need atleast 2 people putting the curtain in
> it might not be a £1000 horman door but the qulity is there!


Any links to what you have bought?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

TimGTi said:


> Any links to what you have bought?


http://www.rollerdor.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=110

This is the one ive got 
But like i say it was a ex demo so was already cut to size etc so isa bit cheaper than normal!
Give them a bell and see if theve got any more, i think the blokes name is colin

I will add some pics of mine later


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got a remote control red electric Horman roller door. Had it for 18 months now, no problems, reliable, keeps the garage warmer, no leaves blowing in either.

Benefit of the Hormann is it has a clutch you can disengage when the power is off, so you can just push the door up and down on the rollers, you dont have to stand winding for 5 minutes...

Mines only a single door, so not too expensive, still £1k, couldnt have afforded a double Hormann they are too expensive, car money £3k or something!


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

I spent a months winding a door by hand before the electric was installed in the house when we were building it. Some companys make a big deal of it and its extemely slow and low geared if you do it by hand. But after once or twice by hand you come up with a solution..a bit of string looped throught the eyelet attached to a battery drill will have the door up and down very fast....
Im still not sure of hormanns security with the pull cord as I have seen so many section doors broke into using the method of hooking the release string. The rest I think is top qulaity but you pay for it.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

got my horman coming and fitted Friday , but its a sectional one


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

bit grainy as it was getting dark


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

that looks great. I literally typed roller garage door into ebay and the same company popped up at £395 installed!! cheaper than there website


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Kev_mk3 said:


> that looks great. I literally typed roller garage door into ebay and the same company popped up at £395 installed!! cheaper than there website


Wow very good price, is it a single?


----------

